# what is safe to use on spots during pregnancy?



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,
I'm 12 weeks pregnant and although I usually suffer from bad skin it has got a lot worse since being pregnant. 
I am also taking prednisolone steroids which I'm not sure is also a factor.
My question is what us safe to use on my skin during pregnancy?  I used to use benzoyl peroxide cream but haven't since being pregnant.  Is this safe to use now or otherwise could I use tea tree oil?  
It is not just my face but I also have rash like spots on my chest...
Any suggestions gratefully received. ..
Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Probably best to see the doctor about the rash on the chest if you are unsure what it is.

Here is what the data sheet for Acnecide cream says.

''There are no published reports relating to the effects of benzoyl peroxide on reproductive function, fertility, teratogenicity, embryotoxicity, or peri- and post- natal development in animals. In widespread clinical use for the cutaneous treatment of acne vulgaris, at concentrations up to 10% w/w for several decades, benzoyl peroxide has never been associated with effects on these parameters in humans. Caution should be exercised when prescribing to pregnant women.''

And Brevoxyl
''*Pregnancy *There are limited data on the use of topical benzoyl peroxide in pregnant women. Animal studies do not indicate direct or indirect harmful effects with respect to reproductive toxicity (see section 5.3.). No effects during pregnancy are anticipated since systemic exposure to benzoyl peroxide is very limited. 
However, Brevoxyl should be used during pregnancy only if the expected benefit justifies the potential risk to the foetus''


----------

